# Reading along score better



## Fysik (Oct 6, 2019)

I have a 21 page long score from a film as pdf and want to read along the sheet music. Right now I am looking at it through Foxit Reader and am basically permanently busy with scrolling. It would be much easier if there is a way to scroll the sheet music as you read it: from left to right (similar like Musescore presents multi-page scores).
Is there any convenient way to do this? If not does anyone mind to share their strategy to read along a score. Obviously one could print out the score but I'd love to save some paper and ink.


----------



## Kurosawa (Oct 6, 2019)

With my pdf viewer I just can press the right arrow and the pages flip instantly. Otherwise you could aling the pages to one long jpg for continous viewing fron left to right (by using Photoshop, GIMP or even MS Paint)


----------



## laurikoivisto (Oct 6, 2019)

Kurosawa said:


> With my pdf viewer I just can press the right arrow and the pages flip instantly.



+1


----------



## d.healey (Oct 6, 2019)

Print it


----------



## Fysik (Oct 6, 2019)

Kurosawa said:


> With my pdf viewer I just can press the right arrow and the pages flip instantly.



Do you have your monitor turned around by 90 degrees?
The problem is I can't fit the whole score page on the screen so every time I want to watch the violins I have to go to the end of the page. Once I press the right key it jumps to the next page but to the very top of the page and I have to scroll down back. Whilst all that I missed one beat which becomes a little bit of a hassle to deal with....


----------



## Kurosawa (Oct 6, 2019)

Fysik said:


> Do you have your monitor turned around by 90 degrees?
> The problem is I can't fit the whole score page on the screen so every time I want to watch the violins I have to go to the end of the page. Once I press the right key it jumps to the next page but to the very top of the page and I have to scroll down back. Whilst all that I missed one beat which becomes a little bit of a hassle to deal with....


Turning it by 90 degrees will help you. Otherwise print it.


----------



## Divico (Oct 7, 2019)

90 degree flip. Thats what I like to do. not too comfortable for the neck though.


----------



## Zee (Oct 29, 2019)

I use Okular (Open source sofftware) i set it for continuous scrolling and it has a cool feature allowing you to trim the page to a specific rectangular you draw which woks well with scores because most of them are the same format so you can draw it around where the strings will be and that's only what it'll show of every page then you can also enable side by side and you don't have rotate the screen.
if you need help to set it up let me know


----------



## Illico (May 8, 2021)

After some research, I finally have the simple and free solution.
Use *Wrapped Scrolling* option in *Mozilla Firefox*'s built-in PDF viewer.
1. Open your PDF file in Mozilla Firefox browser.
2. On PDF document toolbar (above the document view) open menu *>>*
3. Select _Wrapped Scrolling_ menu item.
4. Select _Hand Tool_ menu item.
5. Press *F11* for full screen display.


----------

